# Series 80 extractor for ParaOrdnance P12



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

I recently purchased a used Para Ordnance P12 which has given me trouble.

First, it would not feed, Slide would not go into battery.
Second it would not extract, round pulls out 2-4mm and extractor slips off rim.

It threw brass everywhere, including straight into my face.

What I've done:
1. Replaced magazine springs with Wolfe +10% springs
2. Polished feed ramp.
3. Disassembled slide, cleaned and "adjusted" extractor by bending "in".

What Improved.
1. Feeding properly, goes into battery.
2. Rounds held firmly against breech

What still happens:
1. Still will not reliable extract. May extract 3 out of ten, or may extract all ten. Or not, never know till you fire.
2. still occasionally slings brass back into my face.

Question for forum. 

Should I replace the extractor? 
Will a standard series 80 extractor fit, can I use a Wilson extractor?

I'd like to make this my carry gun, but lack of reliability prohibits that.
Any suggestions? We have a local gunsmith who specializes in 1911, former Wilson dealer, I may have to send it to him if I can't resolve the extraction issue.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

theophilus said:


> I recently purchased a used Para Ordnance P12 which has given me trouble.
> 
> Question for forum.
> 
> ...


I don't own a P12 or any of Para Ordnance 1911's but I believe that the series 80 and Wilson extractor should fit. Or just order a new one from Para Ordnance. At least to me it would be worth the gamble to buy one and try it before sending the pistol out. It sounds to me that the extractor is probably worn. If after replacing the extractor you still have the problem then it might be wise to have a qualified gunsmith check it out.


----------



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

desertman said:


> I don't own a P12 or any of Para Ordnance 1911's but I believe that the series 80 and Wilson extractor should fit. Or just order a new one from Para Ordnance. At least to me it would be worth the gamble to buy one and try it before sending the pistol out. It sounds to me that the extractor is probably worn. If after replacing the extractor you still have the problem then it might be wise to have a qualified gunsmith check it out.


Unfortunately, the original Para Ordnance, out of canada went out of business, and the new Para O isn't the same, and uses a completely different extractor.


----------



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

A Wilson extractor will work, with light gunsmithing. The plunger notch requires some fitting. Since this will be a carry gun I sent it to the smith for fitting (liability you know). He fit the extractor, tuned, polished feed ramp/throated, and adjusted ejector. $40 for all. so far 200 rnds without a single malfunction brass lands in small area, money well spent!


----------

